# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: سر راهنما های فایل

## hercool

یه سوالدیگم این بود که چجوری فایل راهما عمل میکنه 
منظورم اینه سر راهنما ها و راهنمای های فایل کدشون به چه شکلی در میاد و الگوریتم کارشون چجووریه ؟

----------

